# Wallace lake today



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't even bother coming out. Fish have serious lockjaw. Probably 1000 guys here and only seen one caught. Give it a few days for the fosh to settle


----------



## totherim (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks for the info.was plan on going out.but will wait.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

See ANY caught? Would think out of 1000 stocked one would hit. Had a buddy say he got a few but sometimes I have to question his reports.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wertply616 (Jan 19, 2014)

I was there this morning I seen 1 get pulled up out of the 100 guys that were there that's it


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

wertply616 said:


> I was there this morning I seen 1 get pulled up out of the 100 guys that were there that's it


When did they stock it?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

they stocked it on Friday...


----------



## wertply616 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yesterday they stocked it


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Where is Wallace lake? Stocked with????? 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Boathead241 said:


> Where is Wallace lake? Stocked with?????
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Don't waste your time. I drove past wallace on my way to misquito lake today. I died of laughter at all the people out there. Those fish won't hit for a few days and also 100 fish weren't stocked. 1000 pounds were.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Fishing for fresh stocked fish is so stupid. I don't get it. Not even real fishing.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

How does the ice look after this rain. Walked past a few neighborhood ponds today and wouldn't risk walking on them - lots of brown ice on the top.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I was on 12" of clear at new London and about 8- 10" of half white half good at wallace. Some weak spots though on Wallace. Just got done an hour ago and was fine just some water ontop


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

I also drove by Wallace today and saw everybody by the beach area.
If no one was really catching any why does everybody congregate in that one area? I always thought that fish like trout will be on the move after easy prey, they eat it at that spot where the food supply is good then move on.

With that being said, I was thinking of going to Wallace sometime during the week.
I never have fished for trout. Would a medium heavy rod be too much for the size that are in there or would a light medium be okay?


----------



## lake erie mad man (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like you got caught with your thumb up your bass.


----------



## wertply616 (Jan 19, 2014)

RedLunkerHunter said:


> I also drove by Wallace today and saw everybody by the beach area.
> If no one was really catching any why does everybody congregate in that one area? I always thought that fish like trout will be on the move after easy prey, they eat it at that spot where the food supply is good then move on.
> 
> With that being said, I was thinking of going to Wallace sometime during the week.
> I never have fished for trout. Would a medium heavy rod be too much for the size that are in there or would a light medium be okay?


I have always just used my normal poles like I use ultra lights a lot or I use a light medium I mean what ever works really ik when they were biting they were biting hard and a lot of people were jigging and usein bobbers with a hook and a split shot and some power bait good luck


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

wertply616 said:


> I have always just used my normal poles like I use ultra lights a lot or I use a light medium I mean what ever works really ik when they were biting they were biting hard and a lot of people were jigging and usein bobbers with a hook and a split shot and some power bait good luck


Thanks WERT!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

RedLunkerHunter said:


> I also drove by Wallace today and saw everybody by the beach area.
> If no one was really catching any why does everybody congregate in that one area? I always thought that fish like trout will be on the move after easy prey, they eat it at that spot where the food supply is good then move on.
> 
> With that being said, I was thinking of going to Wallace sometime during the week.
> I never have fished for trout. Would a medium heavy rod be too much for the size that are in there or would a light medium be okay?


Stocked trout never move very far from where they were dumped in-can be days later.(Witness to those hilljacks in WVa trying to snag and net them where they were stocked.) They seem to be slightly "sick" from the truck ride to their new homes! If they survive for a day or a few, they will eventually disperse out into the stream or lake. At the Medina Trout Farm, they would bite immediately after being carried in buckets from the raceway over to the ponds so truck rides must not agree with them. Just my experiences/observations over the years.


----------



## wertply616 (Jan 19, 2014)

Well even Friday when they stocked them they wouldn't bite but we would look down our holes and see them slowly swim by right under the ice and they were in shock geting thrown into that cold water but we seen some many swim by our holes and we just watched them but they wouldn't bite for anything


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Mike from Metroparks had a great response = dissolved oxygen levels different from where they came from to where they were dumped. Explains why the river trout seem to bite as soon as they are dumped while the ones in lakes do not. Takes a while to acclimate to the differences in oxygen levels in a lake that is covered in a foot ice without much new (oxygenated) water entering the lake. Also helps explain why freshly stocked trout often bite within a few feet of the hole where they are near the bottom weeks after stocking.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i agree with what the previous posters have said, the bite always seems better about a month later than when they're stocked. so overall in my opinion its a great thing, because some will bite right away, and some will not bite until later, and I think thats great for everyone who ice fishes the metroparks lakes. its a good chance to break someone in to ice fishing. its how i got my start. my Dad and I spent MANY hours fishing for those trout and catching a few was fun but it wasnt the most important thing. it was great being out there together.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Well said......


----------



## Scott M (Jul 1, 2013)

I went to kill some time today and struck out. I noticed a handful of people there, how did others do?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm starting to get pissed off 4 days I spent there and 2 bluegill to show for it. I'm going out today and I am going to litterally fish the entire lake and find them. I can't take it anymore


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

ztkaz said:


> Don't waste your time. I drove past wallace on my way to misquito lake today. I died of laughter at all the people out there. Those fish won't hit for a few days and also 100 fish weren't stocked. 1000 pounds were.


Time to take your own advice.


----------



## Scott M (Jul 1, 2013)

Ya, sounds like everyone is striking out there joe. I have not started to recover it yet been pretty busy with work, but I'm hoping in the next week or so to start working on it. Thanks Again! Yesterday was nice tho, didn't need it.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

just perchy said:


> Time to take your own advice.


What do you mean I waited 2 days till I went out and tried?


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Fishing is still slow at Wallace. I fished the narrow finger between the beach and the South end. 2 1/2 hrs. Caught two gills. Saw no trout caught. Prolly 15 guys on the ice.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Last time we had a foot of ice on Wallace (a few years back) and corresponding lower dissolved oxygen levels, it took them over a week to turn on and start biting after stocking. I wouldn't be surprised if that doesn't happen again here. It just takes them varying times to acclimate based on conditions.

Mike


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Last time we had a foot of ice on Wallace (a few years back) and corresponding lower dissolved oxygen levels, it look them almost 2 weeks to turn on after stocking. I wouldn't be surprised if that doesn't happen again here.
> 
> Mike


I haven't been on the lake in over a week how is the ice? Besides Swiss cheese from the weekend


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Last time we had a foot of ice on Wallace (a few years back) and corresponding lower dissolved oxygen levels, it look them almost 2 weeks to turn on and start biting after stocking. I wouldn't be surprised if that doesn't happen again here. It just takes them varying times to acclimate based on conditions.
> 
> Mike


They were biting today saw some hogs on the ice and had slight hits didn't land any. Fish finder was going crazy with fish few at a time. Saw alot swimming around my holes. There's only about 4-6 inches of ice with some scary spots.


----------



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

i was down sat 2/1 got 1 bass 1 trout only heard of 6 caught. they put some large 22ish size trout in those goldens are sweet looking too. they will bite this week!


----------



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

They hitting yet?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

has the second stocking taken place on all of the metropark lakes?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Wallace was stocked again last Friday. Not sure about the other lakes though but it must have been recent...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Updates from Mike from the Metroparks can be found here.

http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog.aspx


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the link K. Just yesterday it looks like, thats it for the winter. 



> The final winter stocking of trout was conducted last Friday at Wallace and Ranger lakes and this afternoon at Shadow, Ledge and Judge's lakes. The stocking consisted of a total of 2,000 pounds of rainbow trout stocked as follows: Wallace Lake (900#), Ledge Lake (550#), Shadow Lake (300#), Ranger Lake (100#), Judge's Lake (150#). Shadow Lake had a slighlty reduced stocking quantity due to less than ideal dissolved oxygen levels, with the extra trout distributed between the remaining lakes. The trout range from 1-4 pounds, with about 10% of those stocked being a bright yellow variation of rainbow trout known as golden rainbows.


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Was out driving around this afternoon and stopped by Wallace to see how the fishing was. Talked to guy that was just getting done, around 3:00. He said that he had been there all day and that the bite was very slow and only one guy had gotten 2 trout right around sun up. He also said someone was out that had an underwater camera and they monitored a lot of dead trout... probably due to the change in the oxygen level that they were used to was his guess.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Folks with underwater cameras have been seeing trout swimming around, but not biting, all week at Wallace. If there are any dead fish that would be the first I've heard of it. We've had slow fishing after stocking at Wallace pretty commonly in winter in past years, but never a fish kill that I have record of. I'll check it out this week.

Mike



RedLunkerHunter said:


> Was out driving around this afternoon and stopped by Wallace to see how the fishing was. Talked to guy that was just getting done, around 3:00. He said that he had been there all day and that the bite was very slow and only one guy had gotten 2 trout right around sun up. He also said someone was out that had an underwater camera and they monitored a lot of dead trout... probably due to the change in the oxygen level that they were used to was his guess.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

what is the bite like on the other stocked lakes in the metroparks?


----------



## mr.hunt (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks arctic snow monkey!


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

Hit wallace yesterday afternoon got 3 bites 1 got off.


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

I fished for about 3 hours today and didn't get a bite. I tried jig and maggots, trout worms, and power bait. There were 10-12 other people fishing that I could see and I only saw 2 fish caught between them. It was a very slow day but a lot better than sitting on the couch!


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

KTkiff said:


> what is the bite like on the other stocked lakes in the metroparks?


The bite at Ledge was pretty good the past two mornings. We don't put many in Ranger and Judge's lakes and haven't had many folks reporting from Shadow Lake on the east side.

Mike


----------



## BassTerd (Jan 28, 2013)

It would be nice if the stocking dates weren't made public. These places are mad houses for a few days afterwards. Then again, its easy $$ for the rangers


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

BassTerd said:


> It would be nice if the stocking dates weren't made public. These places are mad houses for a few days afterwards. Then again, its easy $$ for the rangers


Your last sentence is truly a nice way to thank the Park System for stocking and patrolling the lakes. Guess those that fish without a license and take more than their share should be ignored?

BTW; Great 5th post


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Good call, Shortdrift. I love the Metroparks fishery. Some take it for granted.


----------



## Ducksnbucks (Jan 24, 2014)

Absolutely easy money for the parks and state, if your one of those people who break the laws and rightfully so. And if you are one of the good guys who obey the laws it's a lot more of a hassle to pack our gear in the truck drive there lug it out to our spot and set up. So clearly we can't be bothered by standing up and reaching into our pocket to show our license.


----------



## BassTerd (Jan 28, 2013)

I understand the reasoning behind the license (It explains what the money is used for on the back of it). The rangers are pretty informative too. However, every stocking date draws in crowds that I see leave behind garbage, line, cigarette butts and powerbait. You'd have to ask Mike about the exact numbers but im sure half the fish are taken in the first week. And as far as my fifth post, ive got more important things to do than play on a message board all day. I use it as a tool and give pointers on what I have experience in. Hopefully my sixth post is more worthy of screen


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

One of the Wallace Lake regulars reported the bite is finicky but he's caught 3 trout so far today. He also noted that there have been lots of trout swimming by on the Vexilar. As for stocking date sharing, we see no harm. Ironically, the day we stock always draws a crowd, yet the fish rarely bite well that day. It usually takes them a week or so to settle in and begin biting, by which time they have spread around the lake. They are slower to bite under thick ice cover then they are when stocked in the river in spring. As for how quick they get fished out, we stocked Wallace first in on December 10 and didn't stock again until early February and one of the regulars caught three that morning BEFORE the stocking truck arrived. That's almost two months later. Yes, the big numbers thin out over time, but you can bet there will be some trout in there from the first stocking all the way through spring.

Mike


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

yep some of the best fishing I've had at those lakes has been right at ice-out, where the bank is open but there is still a sheet of ice on the lake. The trout like to cruise the banks and are a lot more aggressive. I've caught trout at ledge even in july.

While I'm here, Thanks Mike for what the parks do! (even if your rangers have caught me after hours in the back seat with some girls) I basically learned how to fish at these lakes. Now I'm on to bigger and better things like getting a trip to ice fish lake erie going. but I still like to pluck a line in the park lakes from time to time, after the crowds dissipate.

PS. Your rangers were really helpful when I locked my keys in my car and all I had on was a pair of boxers.....I'm not going into any more detail about that one.....


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

spectrum said:


> yep some of the best fishing I've had at those lakes has been right at ice-out, where the bank is open but there is still a sheet of ice on the lake. The trout like to cruise the banks and are a lot more aggressive. I've caught trout at ledge even in july.
> 
> While I'm here, Thanks Mike for what the parks do! (even if your rangers have caught me after hours in the back seat with some girls) I basically learned how to fish at these lakes. Now I'm on to bigger and better things like getting a trip to ice fish lake erie going. but I still like to pluck a line in the park lakes from time to time, after the crowds dissipate.
> 
> PS. Your rangers were really helpful when I locked my keys in my car and all I had on was a pair of boxers.....I'm not going into any more detail about that one.....


Well, we are here to serve the public, even in those "not exactly typical" cases!  The feedback is appreciated. Although I too have fished far and wide, my first fish ever was a bluegill from Hinckley Lake out of a rented rowboat when I was a wee lad. Then my brothers and I moved on up to catching carp in the Rocky River and Wallace Lake over summer break from school. The park is also where I caught my first stocked trout, and steelhead, too. I know what you mean about learning to fish here!

Mike


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

furtherdownstream said:


> Cleveland Metroparks. I have a small complaint to make with your website. Why not just post the addresses to the lakes so we can plug it into our gps device? The only way you can see directions on the site is by seeing turn by turn. If there is no address at least allow the lake to open in Google maps. Not being from the solon area I had a very difficult time finding shadow lake this morning.
> 
> Thanks for everything else you all do wonderfully.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you click through the link I circled it will take you to a screen which is mobile friendly and will allow you to find the place very easily. It will allow you to get directions from an address or a current location.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

furtherdownstream said:


> Cleveland Metroparks. I have a small complaint to make with your website. Why not just post the addresses to the lakes so we can plug it into our gps device? The only way you can see directions on the site is by seeing turn by turn. If there is no address at least allow the lake to open in Google maps. Not being from the solon area I had a very difficult time finding shadow lake this morning.
> 
> Thanks for everything else you all do wonderfully.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The reason is because most of our lakes don't have facilities with addresses. BUT...you should be able to just enter the coordinates for the various lakes into your GPS.

Mike


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wallace, Baldwin and Coe Lakes are very dear to my heart as I grew up in Berea. I lived within a 5 minute walk to Wallace Lake and is where I started fishing with my father. 35 years after my father has passed I still find myself going back to the same spots that he would take me. I remember using nightcrawlers, cheese, bread and other things as bait. I caught my first fish which happens to be a Bluegill right by the swimming area.
Fast forward 35 years and every place you walk theres nightcrawler containers, hooks, line, food wrappers, etc. Why do people not pick up after themselves? Having these lakes in our own backyards is a blessing and we need to do our part to keep it that way for the future. I hate when I'm reeling in and get snagged on a paper cup or food wrapper. Not cool!!!
Thank you to all those that respect our little piece of heaven on earth and to those of you that fit into the catagory above, you suck!!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Wallace, Baldwin and Coe Lakes are very dear to my heart as I grew up in Berea. I lived within a 5 minute walk to Wallace Lake and is where I started fishing with my father. 35 years after my father has passed I still find myself going back to the same spots that he would take me. I remember using nightcrawlers, cheese, bread and other things as bait. I caught my first fish which happens to be a Bluegill right by the swimming area.
> Fast forward 35 years and every place you walk theres nightcrawler containers, hooks, line, food wrappers, etc. Why do people not pick up after themselves? Having these lakes in our own backyards is a blessing and we need to do our part to keep it that way for the future. I hate when I'm reeling in and get snagged on a paper cup or food wrapper. Not cool!!!
> Thank you to all those that respect our little piece of heaven on earth and to those of you that fit into the catagory above, you suck!!


 Baldwin lake doesn't even exist anymore pretty much which is also disappointing. Coe lake is pretty clean. But wallace is trashed. I agree


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

furtherdownstream said:


> It doesn't guide you though with gps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



If u are on you phone it should


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

ztkaz said:


> Baldwin lake doesn't even exist anymore pretty much which is also disappointing. Coe lake is pretty clean. But wallace is trashed. I agree


I can't agree with you guys more. I'm relatively new to fishing, but have been to Wallace Lake and Coe Lake many times in my short time as a fisherman. It truly disgusts me at all of the garbage that some leave behind.
Please take your garbage with you people!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

"Baldwin lake doesn't even exist anymore pretty much which is also disappointing."
Imagine going into the military for 12 years to come back to get shocked as to what happened to Baldwin Lake. Though you can still catch some nice size catfish right by the falls.
Does anybody know the reasoning behind what was done to Baldwin Lake?


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

lunker23 said:


> "Baldwin lake doesn't even exist anymore pretty much which is also disappointing."
> Imagine going into the military for 12 years to come back to get shocked as to what happened to Baldwin Lake. Though you can still catch some nice size catfish right by the falls.
> Does anybody know the reasoning behind what was done to Baldwin Lake?


Nothing was done to Baldwin "Lake" intentionally, other than the river reclaiming it. The basin was initially a sandstone quarry, just like Wallace. But, unlike Wallace, it is a dammed reservoir system, albeit a small one, and sediment carried by the river filled it in. At one point early on, it made a nice little lake, but that was really just an incidental benefit. Around the 60's it was dredged at significant expense, but was filled in again less than 2 decades later. Dredging is just too cost prohibitive to conduct routinely to manage the site as a reservoir anymore.

Mike


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

furtherdownstream said:


> Mike,
> 
> Where do you think the Fish Kills could occur from the ice this winter? Would it generally happen in smaller lakes? I'm hoping it won't occur on the larger bodies of water like Ladue, Punderson, East Branch, Mosquito etc.! I saw your post on today's Metroparks Fishing update. Thank you for all the information you always provide.


The smaller, weedier and shallow the waterbody the more vulnerable to winter fish kills. In Metroparks, Oxbow Lagoon (which meets that description well) has the lowest disslolved oxygen levels currently. Private ponds and farm ponds often get hit hard in this type of winter. Larger lakes, like those you mentioned, should be just fine.

Mike


----------



## totherim (Jan 19, 2014)

has anyone been out to Wallace lake, was thinking about going out there.but want to know if they are catching any.


----------

